
A Deep Dive into React Perf Debugging - sajithw
http://benchling.engineering/deep-dive-react-perf-debugging/
======
jefftchan
Relatedly, I wanted to highlight that Dan Abramov is currently working on a
refactor of ReactPerf [1] which will make the performance measurements more
accurate.

[1]
[https://github.com/facebook/react/pull/6046](https://github.com/facebook/react/pull/6046)

------
saifelse
Author here, interested to hear what other tools/workflows you use for
debugging!

~~~
acemarke
Similar to that "why did I update?" mixin, there's also
[https://github.com/redsunsoft/react-render-
visualizer](https://github.com/redsunsoft/react-render-visualizer) and
[https://github.com/spredfast/react-transform-render-
visualiz...](https://github.com/spredfast/react-transform-render-visualizer).
Useful for visualization.

